# Dermaplaning



## Little_Lisa (Nov 2, 2005)

Has anyone had this done? I finished my 7 weeks of microdermabrasion at a skin care clinic a couple of weeks ago. My skin looks and feels better but I made an appointment today for thurs. just because I want to have something else done. He recommended dermaplaning. I'm not really familiar with this and would like to know more about it before having it done. What's the difference between this and microdermabrasion?


----------



## phoenix461 (Nov 2, 2005)

Lisa - this is what I found on dermabrasion / dermaplaning. I am starting my monthly microfacial (microdermabrasion and facial) again in 2 weeks - yay! I think my skin misses it.

*Dermabrasion *

*What is microdermabrasion?*

Microdermabrasion is a nonsurgical cosmetic procedure that polishes away the upper layers of skin to smooth the areaâ€™s texture and promote rejuvenating growth. The procedure employs a tool that rapidly sprays tiny aluminum oxide crystals at the skinâ€™s surface, removing one fine layer at a time. A vacuum device is simultaneously employed to take away the separated skin and blasting particles. The procedure is effective for smoothing out mild skin blemishes, such as fine wrinkles, age spots, and light acne scars. It also provokes the body to produce new skin cells and increased collagen, which improves skin elasticity and makes it look fresher. It usually takes a series of somewhere between five and twelve microdermabrasion treatments, each spaced a few weeks apart, to achieve the desired effects. The new, smoother skin can be maintained through periodic treatments every few months or so. Despite the apparent overall length of the treatment process, each treatment is fairly quick, painless, and undemanding with regards to recovery. This simplicity has quickly made microdermabrasion one of the most popular cosmetic treatments in the United States.

*What is dermabrasion?*

Dermabrasion is another common skin-resurfacing technique that uses a fine, motorized brush to peel away the upper layers of skin. The tool is handheld, with a small rotor at one end. The sides of the rotor have fine diamond particles that can soften the edges of scars or other skin irregularities to blend them with the surrounding skin. Dermabrasion requires a little more time than microdermabrasion to perform: it typically demands the use of a local anesthetic. For more anxious patients, a sedative may be used as well or general anesthetic used instead. Dermabrasion also may require several treatments to produce satisfactory results. However, it is usually capable of treating slightly deeper and more prominent skin irregularities than microdermabrasion, such as the scars from accidents or previous surgery.

*What is dermaplaning?*

Dermaplaning is a third resurfacing procedure that uses an instrument called a dermatome to skim off thin layers of skin. The dermatome is about the size of an electric razor. It uses oscillating blades that move back and forth across the skin. The surgeon will attempt to trim enough surface skin to bring it down to the level of the deepest skin depressions. Dermaplaning works better than other resurfacing techniques for deep marks, such as those left by serious acne. Like dermabrasion, dermaplaning employs either a local or general anesthetic, local anesthetic sometimes in conjunction with a sedative.


----------



## Little_Lisa (Nov 2, 2005)

"It is a manual exfoliation treatment using a *very sharp scalpel*..." 

That does sound kinda scary but I still wanna try it. I fully trust Robbie. He is very skilled and knows what he's doing.

Thank you for the info, Kim! :icon_chee

I'll let ya know how it goes.


----------



## Little_Lisa (Nov 2, 2005)

Thank you for the info, Rosie! :icon_chee

Kim's article didn't say anything about anesthetic but yours does. I hope I can handle it w/o because i'm allergic to everything!


----------



## phoenix461 (Nov 2, 2005)

Are you not happy with the results from the microdermabrasion?


----------



## Little_Lisa (Nov 2, 2005)

I am happy with the results. He told me from the get go that it wouldn't totally elliminate all of my scars so I didn't have false hopes going into it. My skin is much smoother in appearance, my makeup goes on more evenly, and my skin tone is evened out now. It even made my recessed acne scars less apparent but they are still there. I know I can't expect them to go away over night and especially not with the non-evasive route I have chosen. I may just end up having him do more microderm on me since I was liking the results. He said that we could discuss everything Thurs. so we'll see.


----------



## phoenix461 (Nov 2, 2005)

A friend of mine had laser treatments for the scars and that worked great. My scars are not too bad - just dark spots to be honest where I squished a bit too hard when I should not have been squishing any way. At my age, I need the microdermabrasion LOL! Speak w/your micro person and ask him what he thinks before you do the microplaning. I can't say I know anyone who has done it though. Keep me posted.


----------



## phoenix461 (Nov 2, 2005)

Wow Kim - I can't imagine how u felt. Yes - ur right - so happy that technology has come such a long way.

I was getting the monthly microdermabrasion/facial and stopped for a while but will be back at it starting in two weeks.

Let us know how the peel works for ya! As my little parrot used to say, "Here kitty kitty! Call the cat - Meow!"


----------



## Little_Lisa (Nov 3, 2005)

I just got back from my appointment. I had the dermaplaning done and it wasn't really painful at all. It felt like getting a close shave with a razor. My face and neck is a little red but feels super smooth.

Robbie told me my face was a little congested and suggested I use Dial antibacterial bar soap instead of my glycolic cleanser for awhile. He said to give it 2 weeks and that I should see a dramatic difference. Sounds weird to me but i'm gonna give it a try. It will certainly be cheaper! Has anyone else ever used this on their face?


----------



## Cirean (Nov 3, 2005)

Neat, let us know how it works. I've never heard of this before but I know that my Mom has always used Dial and she has decent skin at 63.


----------



## phoenix461 (Nov 3, 2005)

Lisa - as long as ur Robbie says it's okay - then I would go with the rec. I know that after some serious micro or the dermaplaning it is best NOT to use the glycolic cleanser so as to allow the skin to heal / allow for regrowth of cells. I am sure the antibacterial soap is to keep bacterial infection away / off the new skin cells. Sounds like you will just be more beautiful. Keep us posted.


----------



## cottoncandy (Nov 3, 2005)

how much does a microdermabrasion treatment cost?

also if you find the dial to be too harsh on your skin, (drying it out etc) try satin or provon, they are also antibac. soaps and they are used on piercings because they are milder than dial.


----------



## Little_Lisa (Nov 3, 2005)

Mine only cost $60 which is dirt cheap. He actually charges $120 but gave me a deal so I always tip him very well. He charged me the same for the dermaplaning and a facial today. I tipped generously! He deserves it!

Thank you for the soap rec. I just got back from the store and didn't buy the Dial soap. :icon_conf I wanted to but when I read the ingredients and saw it had fragrance in it, I decided not to get it. I called Robbie and he said there should be one without fragrance but I didn't find it.

Rosie, I was not aware that I should be laying off of glycolic after my treatments. He's never said anything before now. My face has alot of dry patches and i'm sure that's the reason. It's also so freakin oily too which is irritating. I don't know what cleanser to use now. Any more recs?


----------



## cottoncandy (Nov 3, 2005)

how often do you get them done?

yes, dial isnt very good, try finding the other two soaps i dont think they have fragrance. in fact let me check my provon. ok it does have fragrance but it smells like medical soap. it also sais not to use near or in the eyes. i know satin is the mildest one of all of them, so try that one. you could also try johnsons baby wash, since people use that for their piercings if they cant get hold of satin or provon.


----------



## Little_Lisa (Nov 3, 2005)

I have it done once a week.

I've never heard of Satin or Provon. I'll check 'em out, thanx!


----------



## phoenix461 (Nov 3, 2005)

My aesthetician did tell me to lay off the glycolic cleanser, any products containing retinol or acids as well for at least 1 week and of course, wear sunscreen. I used a very mild cleanser from my aesthetician but she had mentioned any very mild almond or olive oil cleanser/soap - something to "soothe" the skin but clean it at the same time. I am surprised that he did recommend the Dial soap as I think Dial is quite harsh. Did he suggest anything else? I know I also had to moisturize well because this is removing the top layer of the skin so you want to protect it and yet let it breathe.

Wow- you get a great deal. Yes mine runs $180 per treatment which takes about an hour and a half for the face and neck areas. And then my tip and oh yes - very important to tip this person well.

I'm PMing u something.


----------



## Little_Lisa (Nov 3, 2005)

Yeah, he said the Dial would be very drying but that my moisturizer would help the dryness. I mean, I know i'm oily but I don't know why I have to use something that drying, ya know? I'm just skeptical about it, I guess. :icon_conf

I got your PM. Thanx, Rosie!


----------



## jingle (Nov 4, 2005)

I had dermaplaning a few weeks ago. It is getting a shave with a scapel. My dermatologist says "oooh look at all this fuzz I'm gettingoff" (I'm thinking..Thank you, I didn't know I was a man!!) LOL:icon_redf


----------



## Little_Lisa (Nov 4, 2005)

:icon_lol: I know how you feel. I didn't realize I had so much peach fuzz on my face. My face has never felt this smooth before and I bet it's gonna look different when I put my makeup on tomorrow.


----------



## Little_Lisa (Nov 4, 2005)

Yeah, it surprised me, too! I used a bar of tea tree oil soap last night.


----------



## jessica9 (Nov 7, 2005)

wow! i have been wondering about dermaplaning for a while. could you keep us updated about your results? what improvements have you noticed?

i think dermatologists and aetheticians air on the side of safety when it comes to post-treatment treatment! i give myself 30% glycolic peels once a week and use retin a after i use them, no problem. i think it depends on your skin type and sensitivity.


----------

